# What's the typical wholesale price for Cardinal Tetras?



## Tbakes (Mar 16, 2011)

So I was in a large LFS today, and asked the fish manager if they special order and what cost I'd be looking at for 100 - 150 cardinal tetras. The answer - $2.99 / each, less a 20% qty discount. That equates to $2.39 / fish.

Is this a good / marginal / bad price? I seem to remember <2 bucks a fish back in the early 2000s.

-Tony


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

I think payed 50.00 for 20


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Those aren't wholesale prices, that's for sure.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Seems kind of pricey considering that you're interested in buying so many...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Price depends a lot on time of year, since Cardinals are "seasonal" fish and most easily caught during the dry season (our fall/winter here in the USA).

I'd compare that against the prices right now on AquaBid, but I suspect they're pretty close.

My LFS sells for about $3 each. IMO that's more than worth it if you are sure they're good stock. I'd much rather pay 2x as much for healthy Cardinals up front than deal with a mass-dieoff from stressed and sick fish.


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Watch for sales at pet-smart I got mine for $ 1.00 each granted they most often have the neon's on sale but still might be worth waiting, juss sayen


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

retailers generly mark up freshwater fish 3x and saltwater fish 4x. so a $2.99 fish cost the store $0.99


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

gene4christ said:


> Watch for sales at pet-smart I got mine for $ 1.00 each granted they most often have the neon's on sale but still might be worth waiting, juss sayen


 i wouldnt get those. pay the extra for tank raised caridnals.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

A guy here in MN sells Cardinals for 50 cents a piece and they are tank raised. He buys them by the thousands and he sells them pretty fast.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> A guy here in MN sells Cardinals for 50 cents a piece and they are tank raised. He buys them by the thousands and he sells them pretty fast.


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Same goes for up here- they usually sell for $2 from a certain company here (not sure if I can post their website, so if interested, pm me), and they usually go for about .50cents to .75cents if you buy them in a larger quantity. Honestly, if you're going to be buying a huge whack, I wouldn't pay more than about .75cents. But still, quality and health should be looked at first. Don't stock your tank with cheapies just for the hell of it. It's better to pay more if it means a healthy stock.


----------



## Datank (Jun 15, 2010)

I think if you're working with whole sale prices you're going to be buying anything from 100-500 in a bag. There is going to be difference price breaks for quantity and size of the fish.


----------



## Tbakes (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - tank is still dry and I have to appease the Mrs and build some built-in bookcases before I am allowed to get it wet! Will be a few months at the rate I am going!!

I'm definitely hoping to get 100 in one shot, and .75 to 1.00 seems more reasonable. I'll check back in. Tank raised would be preferred - I thought they were super tough to breed in tanks?

-Tony


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

One of the lfs at NY 11355 sell cardinal tetra for .75c at 3/8" -1/2"
1"+ 1.25 it was seasonal.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I sell tank raised cards for $2 each retail. If you really want that many, pm me and I can do better for that quantity. I am also in PA, 17347


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Cardinals, as a seasonal import, are a sustainable resource that contributes to the economy in the Amazon. 
Cardinals from Asia and Florida are better adapted to tank water. 

http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/green/greenblog/2011/03/by_aaron_orlowski_in_the.html


----------



## Tbakes (Mar 16, 2011)

Dbosman - awesome - thanks for that link!

Msjinkzed - I'll definitely take you up on the offer - you're not too far away, so we can maybe meet up. I'd be looking for 125 to 150, but like I said, not sure when I will be ready to stock the tank.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Just give me a few weeks notice so I can get them in and qt them, please


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I got mine for 12 for 10$


----------



## Dan3121 (Dec 1, 2015)

Can I ask what part of NY you're in?

Bump: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------

